# Frame Geometry/Handling



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I need help to make a decision.

I've tested a Pinarello Due twice. It fits, but I'd prefer to go a step up into the Quattro. The LBS would have to order no matter which I choose, because the one I tested was purchased by another woman. I feel the Quattro is a better value for price and quality. Plus, I believe only the stays and fork are asymmetrical on the Due, and the down tube plus forks and stays are on the Quattro. I am not a racer, but I'm 42 and have been a roadie since I was 8 (With some breaks ). I like to go. Fast. It's a great bike for that in that it appears both stable and responsive. And this, along with the fit, are the deciding factors in going with this bike. (My current bike is a carbon Cannondale Synapse. Never did fit right, and the setup is too relaxed to be comfortable for me).

The frame geometries are not identical. By checking with some other cyclists, I believe I've figured out which Quattro is the same size, the only difference being that the head tube on the Quattro is 71.4 degrees, and the Due (the bike I tested) is 71. This means the Quattro is a little more steep? 

I'm told the difference may affect handling. I looked it up, and it appears the wheel will turn more easily. 

Is this right? And if it is, does this mean the bike may be less stable, and too responsive, so perhaps less easy to control? Or is it such a little difference that it won't matter? 

I love the way the Due handled. But I'd rather have the Quattro.

Does anyone have an informed opinion on this? Should I just have them order the Due, because I know the way it handles? The closest Pinerello dealer other than this shop is 4 hours away. And, though I believe they know what they are doing, I also have the feeling that I need to keep one hand on my wallet with these guys. They tried to get me to order a set of $1100.00 custom wheels suitable for a rider up to 200 lbs! I'm lean. Jeeze. I need the best information I can find before I call them again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Stem length also a factor*

Hi-
I have a BoB Quatro, and yes it is light and quick. But I love it! I would go with a smallish frame that would allow for a 110mm or longer stem. Too short a stem will make it feel even more responsive or "twitchy".

What ever you buy you'll get used to. Oops...something I almost forgot. I did swap the Fulcrum 5 wheels for a HED Ardennes SL wheel set, and the Athena 11 group for Record 10 speed. These changes contributed to the overall quickness and lightness of the bike.

The Quatro is a great road bike, and it feels best when it's going fast. It's not a 
10mph dilly-dally around the park bike.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> Hi-
> I have a BoB Quatro, and yes it is light and quick. But I love it! I would go with a smallish frame that would allow for a 110mm or longer stem. Too short a stem will make it feel even more responsive or "twitchy".
> 
> What ever you buy you'll get used to. Oops...something I almost forgot. I did swap the Fulcrum 5 wheels for a HED Ardennes SL wheel set, and the Athena 11 group for Record 10 speed. These changes contributed to the overall quickness and lightness of the bike.
> ...


Thanks Bill!

Just got off the phone with Queen City Bikes in Charlotte, NC. They are 8 miles from Gita distributers. So they have a lot of test-riding options. It's a 5 hour drive, but I think better than ordering a bike and hoping I'll like it. I'll probably keep the group/wheels more simple. At least this year. Do intend to upgrade to Jag Wire, Conti 4000s, better handlebars, saddle, etc. I also want the BoB! 

Guess I'll have to restrain myself from putting pink bottle-cages on it. (Kidding, kidding, I hate pink. ).


----------



## stitcher (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm in Bay Area and really want to try FP Quattro. It seems that everyone and their mothers selling Dogmas only  Called Above Category in Mill Valley on Friday, they have Dogmas only for test rides. Wrench Science in Oakland does not have Quattros. I really want to try the bike before I buy it, or at least make sure I'm ordering the proper frame size. Was contemplating taking "frame fitting" session, but then I will have to go through the same with my new bike, and those "frame fitting" sessions run more expensive than regular bike fitting. Maybe I should try Dogma 60.1, as it has the same geometry as Quattro...
AC suggested to call Gita Bikes to check with them whoever in the area might have Quattros, I guess it is a good option.
Did anyone see FP Quattro on display in Bay Area? What would be the recommendation on what to do in my case?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

aureliajulia said:


> Thanks Bill!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Queen City Bikes in Charlotte, NC. They are 8 miles from Gita distributers. So they have a lot of test-riding options. It's a 5 hour drive, but I think better than ordering a bike and hoping I'll like it. I'll probably keep the group/wheels more simple. At least this year. Do intend to upgrade to Jag Wire, Conti 4000s, better handlebars, saddle, etc. I also want the BoB!
> 
> Guess I'll have to restrain myself from putting pink bottle-cages on it. (Kidding, kidding, I hate pink. ).


If you've never used Campy now is your chance if you go with the Athena group. I switched the Pino saddle to a Bontrager. Kept the Pinarello bar because I liked shape and shallow drop, but went with an Easton 110mm Stem. My pro-shop mechanic used really cool leather-like bar tape with gel inserts. Very comfy! I too like the Conti 4000 Grand Prix tires (bullit proof). 

Dealing with my local shop allowed me to swap some components even-up, or pay the difference, which usually was pretty small. When I told Mark Brone I didn't like the feel of the new Athena shifters vs my older Veloce or Centuar groups, he offered to replace it with a used complete Record 10 carbon group. I only payed the labor.

I really love my bike, and the extra money I would pay for a Dogma would be a waste.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

aureliajulia said:


> upgrade to Jag Wire


Negative, upgrade to Yokozuna.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bay Area Quattro*



stitcher said:


> I'm in Bay Area and really want to try FP Quattro. It seems that everyone and their mothers selling Dogmas only  Called Above Category in Mill Valley on Friday, they have Dogmas only for test rides. Wrench Science in Oakland does not have Quattros. I really want to try the bike before I buy it, or at least make sure I'm ordering the proper frame size. Was contemplating taking "frame fitting" session, but then I will have to go through the same with my new bike, and those "frame fitting" sessions run more expensive than regular bike fitting. Maybe I should try Dogma 60.1, as it has the same geometry as Quattro...
> AC suggested to call Gita Bikes to check with them whoever in the area might have Quattros, I guess it is a good option.
> Did anyone see FP Quattro on display in Bay Area? What would be the recommendation on what to do in my case?


Eden Bicycles in Castro Valley has a BoB Quattro size 55 in stock and ready to ride.
510-881-5000
Eden Bicycles -Bay Area- Castro Valley, California - Giant Bicycle, Look Cycle, Orbea & Pinarello


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Negative, upgrade to Yokozuna.


You've been sniffing chain lube again Bunky. What the bleep is Yokozuna?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

2012 Yokozuna Reaction Complete Cable and Housing Kit - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## stitcher (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you! I will give them a call!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

That's a beautiful bike/great picture!

I'll look into other options for housing. 

Haven't had the Conti's for long, but wish I'd used them before. The handling is so much better with these tires! 

Planning to try a Selle Italia Turbomatic saddle. It's a little domed, so doesn't have as much sitting area as a typical 153 mm saddle, though. May be too narrow. My current saddle is a 155 Toupe (Specialized). I like it, but it's not great in the drops, and this bike will be much more aggressive. The position should allow me to use a saddle about 8 mm more narrow than before. Huge advantage. I'm lucky I can try some of the more narrow (better constructed) saddles. A lot of women need much wider. And that necessitates a change in saddle-shape to maintain the integrity of the saddle. Unfortunately, not as comfortable as more 'friction-free' versions with narrow noses and transitions areas.

I like the flat top part of the bars, and the curve leading into the brake-hoods. But I didn't like the drop portions. Too curved to be comfortable for me. If I could find bars that are just like these on top, but different drops, that would be perfect. 

Campy would be cool, but was trying to save $$$. Dream bike is custom steel with Campy components. Maybe Chorus? Not yet, though. 

The Pinas are having a T de F special, up to 25% off. Just found out yesterday. Anyone looking, make sure you ask your local dealer about that. (I would never have looked at Pinas just based on the sale).

Pinarello Special.

As far as I'm concerned, this means they are all on sale for the rest of the year to make way for the '13's. But then, I ask for a discount in just about every retail store.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

If you like the Toupe you should try a Romin, it's better for riding in the drops, and comes in different widths. Most Spec dealers have test saddles you can try out. I found the 143 Romin fit like a 155 Toupe.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> 2012 Yokozuna Reaction Complete Cable and Housing Kit - Competitive Cyclist


I'm using Campy cables and housing with Jagwire adjusters.


----------



## hmagallon (Jan 5, 2009)

*2012 Quattro*

Hi aureliajulia

I was fortunate too test drive the FP Due, Quattro and Paris at a local northern California bike shop. I was immediately drawn by the ride quality and comfort of the Quattro and Paris compared to the Due. Road imparities were absorbed really well. I could really not feel any other major differences between these two despite the Paris being equipped with the better Fulcrum racing 1 wheels versus racing 5's on the quattro. I ended up purchasing the less expensive quattro since my intentions were to strip the bike complete, use the stock Sram components on an extra frame and rebuild the quattro with full Campy. I am very happy with my new re-built quattro. The bike is fast, climbs very well and handles great on rough roads.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

hmagallon said:


> Hi aureliajulia
> 
> I was fortunate too test drive the FP Due, Quattro and Paris at a local northern California bike shop. I was immediately drawn by the ride quality and comfort of the Quattro and Paris compared to the Due. Road imparities were absorbed really well. I could really not feel any other major differences between these two despite the Paris being equipped with the better Fulcrum racing 1 wheels versus racing 5's on the quattro. I ended up purchasing the less expensive quattro since my intentions were to strip the bike complete, use the stock Sram components on an extra frame and rebuild the quattro with full Campy. I am very happy with my new re-built quattro. The bike is fast, climbs very well and handles great on rough roads.


Thanks Hmagallon! Good to know. (Georgous bike, aren't they all?  )


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> 2012 Yokozuna Reaction Complete Cable and Housing Kit - Competitive Cyclist


Wow! Review sounds awesome, the only thing that raised suspicion is the analogy to ceramic bearings

Have you used these cables? I have used the campy kit and been happy but always looking for some new cool stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL Competitive Cyclist have terrible writers!

I haven't used them on my road bike. I've used them on my mountain bikes and they work very well, noticably better than Shimano or Gore-tex. 
They don't compress very much, so some of the slack is taken out of braking/shifting. But that makes them a PITA to install on road bike handlebars, because they are very stiff.
I may try Nokon or Alligator Links when I toss my DA7900 and put DA9000 on. Both those systems have less compression than regular cable housing and are easier to route around sharp bends.


----------

